# Sheep Herding Rabbit



## Zeroshero

My friend sent me this awesome video this morning, the little guy does a good job! Hope you all enjoy .
http://dogwork.com/buhr9


----------



## Tauntz

Wow! Great video! Hope its okay to pass it along! Thanks for sharing it! Makes my buns look like lazy buns! lol Time to get my bunny girls working! lol


----------



## Apebull

Awesome video!!! You can't tell me bunnies aren't smart and well sheep are not LOL.


----------



## Azerane

lol, that's absolutely hiliarious. That's fantastic.

I had someone tell me recently, that bunnies don't think they're bunnies, they think they're whatever animal/person you raise them with.


----------



## FreezeNkody

I love this video, and I giggle every time I see it. Kinda makes me think if he's just super territorial lol


----------



## Troller

That's hilarious


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Saw this and bookmarked it a couple of years ago--the song was "Run rabbit Run" and the video was clearer. I laughed til I cried. That rabbit reminds us of our boy Cosmo, the Alpha King even though he's less than 5 pounds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just checked my bookmark--it came off YouTube and was Champis-denvallande kaninen and was posted by Gardsbacken with a different song and much cleaner video.


----------



## Ksom

That's fantastic! The bunny is doing better than a lot of dogs


----------



## MILU

I really like this video, very funny.. I always laugh when I watch it! Good post!!!


----------



## Azerane

I still laugh every time I watch this


----------



## randikittybun

Hilarious, that's a super smart bun right there! They all seemed so scared of the rabbit like he was there military leader lol.


----------

